# Linuxator and fresh Linux binaries



## ironudjin (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello FreeBSD team,

As far as I understood, it's not possible to run Valve's Steam under FreeBSD because it has old Linux libraries. In ports I see the F10 Linux environment. But F10 libraries are over five years old. Are you going to update them? For example to Ubuntu 12 TLS.

I think the possibility to run Steam in FreeBSD is very important. It will make this OS to also be a gaming platform.

Thanks.


----------



## fonz (Jan 2, 2014)

Have you tried searching these forums for Steam? I've never tried it myself, but some threads here seem to suggest it does work, even with the antique Fedora 10 base.


----------



## ironudjin (Jan 3, 2014)

fonz said:
			
		

> Have you tried searching these forums for Steam?


I've found two threads where no success of running Steam is reported. Maybe I missed something. I'll try to search again.


----------



## ironudjin (Jan 3, 2014)

I couldn't find anything about a successful run of Steam on these forums. Please post a link here. Thanks.


----------



## fonz (Jan 4, 2014)

https://forums.freebsd.org/search.p...posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## ironudjin (Jan 4, 2014)

I know how to use search.  I said before that I didn't find any "sutess success story" of run_ning_ Steam _o_n FreeBSD. That's why I asked you to post link here. And of course it's a reason to create this topic.


----------



## sulman (Jan 18, 2014)

Steam's been good fun on Linux, but honestly if you go back a year ago the fragmentation in Linux caused some serious finger trouble. Steam basically brings its own libraries with it - they've completely given up on using the system's libraries, though it is still possible to run Steam using them. I think they missed a trick by not developing for a BSD; it would suit their licensing and the platform is so well structured. 

I'm sure it'll come to FreeBSD in time. I wish I had the skill to help with it.


----------

